# SOLD



## GraceE

Canal front lot w/ RV hookups, boat lift, and multiple decks!! Enjoy your private RV spot and keep the boat in the slings year-round. The boat lift has a detachable controller you can take when you are not at the property. Access to great fishing via Cold Pass to Bays, San Luis Pass, and the Gulf. The upper-level deck has impressive water views of the beach, bay, and wetlands and will be your favorite place to enjoy sunrises and sunsets. The ground-level deck provides plenty of shade while enjoying the cool breeze. The sink area is perfect for cleaning the days' catch, and multiple water spigots throughout the property make it easy to access water. Beach access is quick and easy via the County Access Road. Located in Key Largo Subdivision but not part of HOA. Turnkey and ready to use w/ the option of building your dream home! A great area away from it all, with good neighbors, but still close to town. The listing agent is the owner. 

Link to listing on HAR: 439 County Road 257q, Freeport, TX 77541 - HAR.com

Details:

5083 sq ft canal front lot with 50’ of bulkhead
Boat lift with lighting and detachable lift controller
Upper-level deck with beach, bay, and wetland views
Covered ground level deck with lighting
Fish cleaning station with water
30 & 50 amp hookups
Community Water Well
Aerobic septic system
Fenced yard with gated driveway
Three water spigots throughout the yard
Located in Key Largo subdivision but not part of HOA
Easy beach access



Grace Reutzel
Coastal Property Specialist
The Local Agents Real Estate LLC


----------

